# Carioca water ingress



## johnedunk (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a CI Carioca 625 just out of warranty this year. Guess what? A side window rubber problem not properly dealt with twice under warranty has caused ingress under the side window. What makes it worse is that I have found similar water under the opposite window which, as far asI know, hasn't had a leak. All seals have been checked by an experienced man but no clues. Has anyone had a similar experience or got any ideas about it? Help!!


----------



## cipro (Mar 5, 2009)

johnedunk said:


> I have a CI Carioca 625 just out of warranty this year. Guess what? A side window rubber problem not properly dealt with twice under warranty has caused ingress under the side window. What makes it worse is that I have found similar water under the opposite window which, as far asI know, hasn't had a leak. All seals have been checked by an experienced man but no clues. Has anyone had a similar experience or got any ideas about it? Help!!


 
Hi John sorry to here of your problems Who is your dealer?????????????? 

I had 04 ci C5 we had a leak coming from the top of the window
and a small pool of water would be inside on the window sill wear the
catches are, are you seeing water there or is it getting into the
body of the van 

I have another CI but the windows are sieze type ( well I think
that is what they are called ) .


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 5, 2009)

On side closing windows if the seal is not tight enough rain water can creep up and pool on the sill of the window.
The remedy is to re-site the inner window catches inside a fraction, which will compress the rubber seals tighter and stop this happening.
If this is your problem then it is easily solved but if it is coming from the top then its another story.
If you have had them look at it under warrenty then you should still be able to seek assistance without charge.........If you jump up and down lots ..... Victor.


----------



## bevo (Mar 6, 2009)

*water ingress*

hi
  johnedunk
                i have a rollerteam motorhome, it says ci in the logbook.
 i had a similar problem when away in belgium, it was very windy and persisting it down and the water was being blown through the window and the rubber seal.
 and as tresrikay says all i did was to move the window catches a bit further inboard to tighten the window against the rubber seal.
  did the job.
good luck.

live long and prosper


----------



## bill taylor (May 8, 2009)

johnedunk said:


> I have a CI Carioca 625 just out of warranty this year. Guess what? A side window rubber problem not properly dealt with twice under warranty has caused ingress under the side window. What makes it worse is that I have found similar water under the opposite window which, as far asI know, hasn't had a leak. All seals have been checked by an experienced man but no clues. Has anyone had a similar experience or got any ideas about it? Help!!



John,

I have a 2006 656 and have just been floored with the news that there is a damp problem in my van.  The damp, although below the large main side window, is well below the window and expert feels the problem is not coming from the window seal as there is no damp being detected immediately below the underside of the window.  The damp patch (not visible) covers an area of about 1.5meters long by about 500mm high up from the floor.  Expert thinks water may be getting in through rusty screws that hold on the grey side skirting.  Remedy is to remove skirting, see if anything else is revealed and becomes apparent then reseal with some of the usual stuff CTI or sikkaflex.  As an aside, I only had the van 6 months and the orange side lights, one at a time stopped working.  On investigation, I noted that no attempt had been made to seal the lights and water had been getting in eventually corroding the connections.  I had all lights replaced under warranty but fitted them myseld making sure they were sealed - 3 years on and they are still ok.  Will let you know how I go on.

Bill Taylor.


----------



## dave51 (Jul 10, 2009)

*damp*

I think this is the least of your worries as if you check the screws all around the out side of the roof and the grey skirt you will find that they are all zinc coated and are rusty if the van is 4 years or more my advice would be to replace every screw on the outside a.s.a.p. as you will find they are rusty or snapped and left too long the side of your van will start comming apart!!
As i have found out. MIne is a 05 model carioca 656 and in the first year it had a recall and a lad came down form Auto trail to repair the screws in the top seem and told me a blatent lie by saying the screws were stainless, they were not so be warned!!!!


----------

